# How to make a border/frame



## robertholman (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello

I could do with some help please.

I know that it's possible to put a border/frame in the stand-alone Lightroom software, but can it be done in the cloud-based Lightroom?

Thanks in advance.

Bob


----------



## clee01l (Jan 25, 2021)

AFAIK no it can't be done.  Lightroom Classic uses a 3rd party plugin to accomplish this. Lightroom (cloudy) does not support 3rd party plugins.


----------



## robertholman (Jan 25, 2021)

clee01l said:


> AFAIK no it can't be done.  Lightroom Classic uses a 3rd party plugin to accomplish this. Lightroom (cloudy) does not support 3rd party plugins.


Thanks very much @clee01l - I had a horrible feeling this was going to be the answer.

Back to exporting from Lightroom to my absolute favourite - Snapseed! Which does it with ease. 

Thanks for taking the trouble to let me know


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jan 25, 2021)

You could get close to it though, by using one of these techniques:

1. Use a negative vignette (see example attached) - this will lose the edges of the photo and replace them with white, also you can't totally get rid of the curved edges.
2. Try creating a watermark with white edges that's exactly the same proportions as the photo (including orientation) and apply when exporting (I haven't had opportunity to try this yet).


----------



## robertholman (Jan 25, 2021)

Whoa! Thanks Paul. 

Not sure about the watermark, as I have so many aspect ratios. But the vignette idea is genius! 

It's a little wider than I can achieve in my beloved Snapseed (I can get it down to 2 pixels wide - I like the simplicity) doing it this way, but I can probably live with that.

Thanks so much for your help.

Best wishes,

Bob

PS - can't wait for Lightroom to finally get parity with Lightroom Classic, as there are a number of features that I would like. But the 'sync to phone' is brilliant for my Instagram - @bob___holman of you're interested ......)


----------

